# some pics of me!new here on this board!



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

He iam new to this board! stats 19 years 220 pounds! 5:9 long


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow! REALLY impressive. For a 19 year old that's amazing. Nice peak on the biceps especially.

Whats your training and diet like?

And welcome to the board!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good bro. Welcome and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

I have training about 4.5 year! I live in Sweden ! iam planing to compete this year ! if a got upp the symmetry really god!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Good luck and i hope you achieve your goals.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Most impressive. Those are bicep peaks from hell. Very big for 19. Are you clean?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bro, you look, welcome to the board too.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

hi and welcome to uk-m.


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

thanks bro"s i have done one light cycle


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Arutkaf said:


> thanks bro"s i have done one light cycle


How much is light and how long ago?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

GOod condition mate, especially when you consider how young you are, well done 

Crazy biceps for your size


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

awsum m8! good photo editing to lol!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

And some nice bling bling.


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

dk246 said:


> awsum m8! good photo editing to lol!!!


´photo editing ?????????????????????


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Arutkaf said:


> ´photo editing ?????????????????????


He meant removing your head mate.

SD


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Awesome shape mate, whats your routine and supps like?


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

iam bulking now! but I eat clean but much and cardio around 20 minuts after workout


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good pics mate and young with it god i hate you already.....lol


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

You look really big for 19 with only one small cycle, almost too big.... why did you hide your face Arutkaf? If you live in Sweden its not like anyone here is gonna bump into you.

Skepticiscm aside that is some awesome work there, you are bulking, but eating clean, so whats your diet like? What sort of routine do you follow?

SD


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

SportDr said:


> You look really big for 19 with only one small cycle, almost too big.... why did you hide your face Arutkaf? If you live in Sweden its not like anyone here is gonna bump into you.
> 
> Skepticiscm aside that is some awesome work there, you are bulking, but eating clean, so whats your diet like? What sort of routine do you follow?
> 
> SD


i just toke the pictures i had small down and they where photediting becuse i had it on swedish boards


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

SportDr said:


> You look really big for 19 with only one small cycle, almost too big.... why did you hide your face Arutkaf? If you live in Sweden its not like anyone here is gonna bump into you.
> 
> Skepticiscm aside that is some awesome work there, you are bulking, but eating clean, so whats your diet like? What sort of routine do you follow?
> 
> SD


i just toke the pictures i had small down and they where photediting becuse i had it on swedish boards


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

some new pics but the qualty is not the best


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

a new side shest the quality was no god ! but i hop you will se at i have working hard on the chest :bounce:


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

I bad back pics


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

Most Muscular :bounce:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes you are most muscular.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Well done mate!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

19? Astounding.. To think you only have 2 years longer than I do and you look like you have a 20 year head start.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

very impressive mate, REALLY impressive i cant believe you are 19, if i could get to that a year down the road or even 4 id be happy


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Looking very nice, there is somehting about hte genetics of the scandinavians, allways WSMs and powerlifters.

For 19 you look incredible - I wish you good luck for comps.


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

agree with everything said above, keep up the good work...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

megatron said:


> Looking very nice, there is somehting about hte genetics of the scandinavians, allways WSMs and powerlifters.
> 
> For 19 you look incredible - I wish you good luck for comps.


from the vikings+saxons


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks guy"s


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> from the vikings+saxons


spot on mate, the stongest men in history.


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

hello again all the members in this board ! just find the board again :lift:

i was doing 2 shows last year here are som pics hope i little bigger here than the old pics i have in this tread

the side chest pics is taken in the gym 1 day after competion and 15 kg heavier than in the competion  littel more carbs in the muscles lol  and the abs pics is taken 3 days before competion


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Damn bro your are looking Great!!!

Very nice competition photos indeed, your biceps are bloody massive!

What are your long term goals? and what kind of methods do you use when training/dieting?

Deffinetaly a goal i hope i can achieve in the next few years

Keep training hard

Nameless


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Bravo indeed! I am completely impressed by your achievements! And that bicep peak is unreal! Well done and welcome to UK Muscle!


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

is it just me or does this seem to good to be true?

Arutkaf, all credit to you if its the real deal.


----------



## Ann (Mar 3, 2006)

Haloo there my friend! Damn very impressive work you ve done! Keep on and give us some new pics in the near future! It was very nice to meet you and you gonna become very very good builder, if you just keep on building! Little more legs, so it will be perfect!:lift:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

tthat is most impresive!


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

thanks for the nice support


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

mate your gonna go far,awesome genetics........i hate you too.......only joking! :becky:


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Such a great physique at such a young age already. You look great


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Awsome build.


----------

